# Recommend a suitable LED light unit for Juwel Rio 350 tank



## Redrage (11 Jun 2018)

Hi Guys,

I have a Juwel Rio 350 tank.  It has the 2 original dual T5 light units fitted. I'm considering replacing them with a LED lighting unit.  I would really like programmable sunrise / sunset and variable brightness adjustment on the LED unit.  Could anybody recommend a suitable LED unit for my Rio 350 tank.?

Many Thanks,

Darren


----------



## ian_m (11 Jun 2018)

The Juwel lighting unit MultiLux LED 120, fits the Rio 350.
https://www.juwel-aquarium.de/en/Products/Lighting/LED/MultiLux-LED/MultiLux-LED-Light-Unit/

Shame the Juwel HeliaLux doesn't fit the 350, which appears be the only Juwel tank the HeliaLux'es don't fit.

HeliaLux has a controller time/

Might be worth dropping Juwel a line to see if there is a HeliaLux that fits the Rio 350.


----------



## alto (11 Jun 2018)

Worth contacting Juwel direct as they had some new LED products at Interzoo (as did Eheim I believe)


----------



## Millns84 (14 Jun 2018)

Juwel Multilux are decent units but aren't programmable with sunrise etc.

Interpet Tri-Spec are compatible with the Rio 300, if it's the same length as the 350 then it'll replace the current T5 unit.

http://www.interpet.co.uk/Products/Lighting/LEDs/Tri-Spec-High-Output-LED-116-124cm


----------



## jameson_uk (14 Jun 2018)

ian_m said:


> The Juwel lighting unit MultiLux LED 120, fits the Rio 350.
> https://www.juwel-aquarium.de/en/Products/Lighting/LED/MultiLux-LED/MultiLux-LED-Light-Unit/
> 
> Shame the Juwel HeliaLux doesn't fit the 350, which appears be the only Juwel tank the HeliaLux'es don't fit.
> ...


I think the one that says Rio 300 fits.   As far as I can workout the later Rio 300s were actually 350l and the same dimensions as as the 350 so I suspect it got renamed but the compatibility list of the Helialux didn't get updated.

I have the Helialux in my Rio 180 and it works really well but is expensive.   Does the Rio 350 have two lighting units?  If so you are looking @ £500 for two lights and two controllers (you cannot control more than one unit with the controller).


----------



## Redrage (14 Jun 2018)

Hi,

My tank is the Rio 350 litre with the two dual T5 lighting units.  With the Helialux requiring 2 light units and 2 control units, not really feasible.  Just too expensive.  I'm not running compressed CO2, just liquid carbon.  Just looking for some suitable LED's so I can adjust the light intensity as I think the 4 T5 lamps are too high power for a liquid carbon tank.  At the moment the lights are on about 6 hours as day, but the tank also gets some light from the living room window.  I'm an electronics engineer, so I was considering building a LED light unit and controlling it with a TC420 lighting controller.  Just not sure what type of LED's are suitable for a planted tank and the number, colour and wattage of LED's to go for.  If any one has any advice on what LED's or a build log that might point me in the right direction.

Kind regards,

Darren


----------



## ian_m (14 Jun 2018)

These are drop in replacements for T5 tubes and are about 1 1/2 times brighter than a standard T5 HO tube. They are proper big boy quality LED's.
https://www.allpondsolutions.co.uk/aquarium/lighting/aquatlantis-led/universal-lighting-freshwater/

Has a matching timer/dimmer as well.
https://www.allpondsolutions.co.uk/aquarium/lighting/aquatlantis-led/control-dimmer-timmer/

But fit & job done.


----------



## sparkyweasel (14 Jun 2018)

If you go for the DIY option, 
https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/led-diy.49569/
is a good thread to read through. 'Mow Said' seems to know what he's doing, and explains things well.


----------



## alto (14 Jun 2018)

SuperColey1 also did some LED builds (there are a few other about ukaps as well)


----------

